# Prd krt skrz drn, zprv zhlt hrst zrn



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

What does *Prd krt skrz drn, zprv zhlt hrst zrn *mean?It was mentioned in the mutual intelligibility thread as an odd Czech feature. 
Na shledanou.:


----------



## winpoj

Zdar,

it means: A mole farted through the turf, having first devoured a handful of seeds.

Note, however, that some of the words are used in a non-standard way to make the tongue twister more twisting.
Normally you would say:

"Krtek si uprdl skrz drn, když předtím zhltl hrst zrn."


----------



## kusurija

Hi, friends!
A little longer is: "Chrt zdrhl skrz drn chrp v čtvrť Krč, prv zhltl čtvrthrst zrn"


----------



## heresys

kusurija said:


> Hi, friends!
> A little longer is: "Chrt zdrhl skrz drn chrp v čtvrť Krč, prv zhltl čtvrthrst zrn"





You've GOT to be kidding!!!!This is absolutely impossible to utter!If You happen to personally know someone who can pronounce this, please let me know! I will worship him as a linguistic deity!! 
Čau!


----------



## winpoj

Depends on what form your worship is going to take.
If it's interesting enough, I can send you a sound file with my very own noble voice pronouncing it.


----------



## .Jordi.

I can't offer a worship, but I would really be very, very, very appreciated if you (or other person) could post a sound file with this phrase . I'm dying of curiosity of hearing it .


----------



## winpoj

I've recorded it but the file size is far greater than allowed by this site for attachments.
You can either ask the moderator for an exception or create an anonymous e-mail address for yourself and I'll send it there.


----------



## Jana337

Hi everyone,

I can't influence the limit for attachments so all interested parties please PM winpoj and find some way to transmit the file. Thanks.


----------



## winpoj

I'm not particularly interested in having to answer numerous PMs, so everyone can find the file here: http://rapidshare.com/files/133647556/chrt-zdrhl.wav.html
And don't say you don't like my voice or I'll never record anything again.


----------



## .Jordi.

Thank you very, very much, Winpoj! We really aprappreciate it (at least I do)!


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Winpoje, děkuji vám tak velmi moc pěkně!

You should have a User deity status from now! 

Now we're going to bulit a _Svatého Winpoj Chrám_ (or something like that).

Really amazing... probably now your throat is hurting a lot. 

You, Czechs, should do some conquests of "non-vowel phrases" in the Karlův most or in front of Pražský hrad for the tourists. But, after that, no one would learn Czech again in the world 

Na shledanou.:


----------



## heresys

I have to say I confirm all the above and many more! Actually I meant it as a joke, but thanks a million for this enlightening file!  I'm thinking of using it as a ring tone for my mobile phone and watch the people's reaction! 
Děkujeme Vám hodně, Svatý Winpoje!
Nashle!


----------



## kusurija

kusurija said:


> Hi, friends!
> A little longer is: "Chrt pln skvrn zdrhl skrz drn chrp v čtvrť Krč, prv zhltl čtvrthrst zrn"


I forgot pln skvrn...


----------



## Orreaga

Great job, and a nice-sounding voice, too!
Now, can you translate it, please??


----------



## kusurija

Orreaga said:


> Great job, and a nice-sounding voice, too!
> Now, can you translate it, please??


Chrt pln skvrn zdrhl skrz trs chrp v čtvrť Krč, prv zhltl čtvrthrst zrn.
A staghound, which (is) full of spots, eloped/escaped to (Pragues) district „Krč“ through the clump of cornflowers, previously guzzled/devoured a quarter of handful of seeds.

more:
Plch zdrhl skrz drn, prv zhltl čtvrthrst zrn. 
Smrž pln skvrn zvlhl z mlh.
Strč prst skrz krk!


ბაყაყი


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

But is there a really phrase, something that we could hear in a everyday conversation, without vowels? 

At least *Strč prst skrz krk* is a little possible to be heard, perhaps bulimics or some kind of examination perhaps. 

Na shledanou.:


----------



## kusurija

Zmrd Vlk brnkl z Brd.
Fu..ed Vlk (family name) made short (phone) call from Brdy Hills.
And so on...
There might be several Other Families, not only Vlk.
There could be Vrdy instead of Brdy (another hills massive in Bohemia)


----------



## Glug

Awesome sound file. My wife's brother (Australian) just married a Czeck girl in Brno and I went there for the wedding and loved it. Love the language and spent all my 4 weeks there trying to learn terms and count to ten etc. Now I'm trying to learn more for my next trip. Hearing pronunciation like that is pretty scary though. I couldn't repeat that if my life depended on it.


----------



## winpoj

Don't be scared, Glug. Bear in mind these are tongue twisters. You'll hardly hear so many consecutive consonant clusters in everyday language. The key is to understand that "l" and "r" in Czech can function like vowels (they are syllabic). It can be learnt with some practice. You might want to please your new relatives by starting with "Brno" - just two syllables: br-no.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,



winpoj said:


> The key is to understand that "l" and "r" in Czech can function like vowels (they are syllabic). It can be learnt with some practice. You might want to please your new relatives by starting with "Brno" - just two syllables: br-no.



A doubt, the pronunciation of Bratr/Bratra and Petr/Petra, for example, could be heared as the same? I have some difficulty with these final r's so I usually some a to it. 

So, my pronunciation of these words, in phrase like these tend to be the same.

*To je Petr/bratr
Hledám Petra/bratra*

Na shledanou.:


----------



## winpoj

The pronunciation of "bratr" is clearly distinct from that of "bratra".


----------



## kusurija

Chrt pln skvrn zdrhl z Brd. Vtrhl skrz strž v tvrz srn, v čtrvrť Krč. Blb! Prskl, zvrhl smrk, strhl drn, mrskl drn v trs chrp. Zhltl čtvrthrst zrn skrz krk, pln zrn vsrkl hlt z vln. Chrt brkl, mrkl, zmlkl. Zvlhls?
Somewhat longer...


----------



## OzziBoy

For those interested, I found this not so long ago. If someone can provide the text, that would be just wonderful! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCayK_yv4Fk< Sorry, YouTube links are not allowed (Rule #4) >

Děkuji,
Oz


----------



## ilocas2

Hi, links on Youtube are forbidden, but I'll respond you.

Šel pštros s pštrosicí a třemi pštrosáčaty do Pštrosic.

Ten můj Popokatepetl je ze všech Popokatepetlů ten nejpopokatepetlovatější Popokatepetl.

Od poklopu ke poklopu Kyklop kouli koulí.

Třistatřiatřicet stříbrných křepelek přeletělo přes třistatřiatřicet stříbrných střech.

Nenaolejuje-li tě Julie, naolejuji Julii já.

Strč prst skrz krk.

V hlavní roli lorda Rolfa hrál Vladimír Leraus a na klavír hrála Klára Králová.

Kmotře Petře, nepřepepřete mi toho vepře, jak mi kmotře Petře toho vepře přepepříte, tak si toho přepepřeného vepře sám sníte.

Přišel za mnou jeden Řek a ten mi řek, abych mu řek, kolik je v Řecku řeckých řek, a já mu řek, že nejsem Řek, abych mu řek, kolik je v Řecku řeckých řek.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Tagarela said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> 
> 
> A doubt, the pronunciation of Bratr/Bratra and Petr/Petra, for example, could be heared as the same? I have some difficulty with these final r's so I usually some a to it.
> 
> So, my pronunciation of these words, in phrase like these tend to be the same.
> 
> *To je Petr/bratr*
> *Hledám Petra/bratra*
> 
> Na shledanou.:


 
If you switch from Brazilian Portuguese to Portuguese Portuguese , then you'll speak almost the same kind of language. The vowels in Portuguese Portuguese  are there only in the written text, but they are not pronounced, except the stess bearing one. My favourite until now is *rçpçã*.


----------

